# Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?



## Administrator (10. September 2007)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. September 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*

Auf jeden Fall ... eigentlich gehören für mich die ersten vier Teile alle in die Ruhmeshalle, hatte mit allen sehr viel Spaß. Teil 1 war technisch damals ne Meisterleistung und spielerisch einfach was Neues, Teil 2 hatte ne perfekte Story und tolle Charaktere, dann kam Teil 3 und hat grafischen Bombast und ne gewaltige Story gebracht, während Teil 4 reichlich politisch war und damit schön spannend. Teil 5 fand ich dagegen nicht sooo toll, war ganz ok, aber gehört für mich nicht in keine Ruhmeshalle oder so.

Ach joa, das waren noch Zeiten, als man sich von Maniac dumme Sprüche anhören musste, sich über Jazz aufgeregt hat oder entscheiden musste, ob Hawk oder Panther Recht hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. September 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*

Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Teslatier (14. September 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*

[x] Kenn ich nicht, gehört es nicht.


----------



## madace77 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*

Die ganze Serie gehört da rein.
Mind. aber Teil 1!


----------



## Achzo (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*



			
				madace77 am 04.10.2007 07:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Serie gehört da rein.
> Mind. aber Teil 1!




Jap, das meine ich auch. Statt "gehört Wing Commander 3 rein" wäre es besser, die Wing Commander - Reihe aufzunehmen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Wing Commander 3 in die Ruhemshalle der PC Games?*



			
				Teslatier am 14.09.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Kenn ich nicht, gehört es nicht.


Die so ziemlich dümmste Antwort die man geben kann.
Bei deinem Alter wahrscheinlich nicht verwundernswert.
In Betracht dessen ist das Umfrageergebnis auch ziemlich genau das, was dieser Kommentar versucht, "auszudrücken", sinnlos.


Bis auf Prophecy, was sicherlich auch gut war, gehören Teil 1-4 (vor allem Teil 3 und 4) in die Ruhmeshalle.


----------

